# BFT + new FORCE test: Doing Both in the same fiscal year?



## Mil2013 (23 Apr 2013)

Good day,

This is a question I could not find a current reference with a clear answer. 

With the new FORCE test being implemented, will it be required to do **both** the BFT and FORCE test?

Since the FORCE test replaces the EXPRES, *does the BFT supercedes the FORCE test, as it did with the EXPRES?* 

Thank you for any input, as I don't have much time to read references at work. If both tests need to be done, so be it, it's just more PT! 

Have a great day.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Apr 2013)

No specific reference for you, but off the top of my head, the BFT has ceased to exist.


----------



## McG (23 Apr 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> No specific reference for you, but off the top of my head, the BFT has ceased to exist.


RUMINT I hear is that it will continue to exist as a land ops readiness test but it will no longer be treated as an alternative to the annual fitness test.  Other RUMIMT is that the Army has not yet decided what it will do.  For 13/14, pers deploying into a land ops theatre are doing the BFT … that is confirmed, not RUMINT.


----------



## jeffb (23 Apr 2013)

Also I can confirm that 2 CMBG is doing a BFT in May...


----------



## Rheostatic (24 Apr 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> the BFT has ceased to exist


Not true; locally I know there are BFT scheduled for the next several months.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Apr 2013)

The direction that we have received is that the new FORCE PT test will be mandatory for all pers, but for Army personnel the BFT is still required for this FY as the required PT test.  If a member does not pass the FORCE test (at least in the Army) no remedial measures will be put in place since it's the first initial year and is basically a trial year for everyone to get used to it.  So for us mud eaters both tests need to be completed this year.

I don't have a reference for this info as it was passed on verbally by our CO, but if I get something concrete I will post it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Apr 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> The direction that we have received is that the new FORCE PT test will be mandatory for all pers, but for Army personnel the BFT is still required for this FY as the required PT test.  If a member does not pass the FORCE test (at least in the Army) no remedial measures will be put in place since it's the first initial year and is basically a trial year for everyone to get used to it.  So for us mud eaters both tests need to be completed this year.
> 
> I don't have a reference for this info as it was passed on verbally by our CO, but if I get something concrete I will post it.



How about doing both once a month? It would probably only take a morning or an afternoon to do them together.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Apr 2013)

My understanding of the direction was that the existing standards remain in place for this year. Pers who fail the FORCE this year will not have it counted against them provided they pass the EXPRES, or presumably the BFT for Land Force units. As of next year the FORCE becomes the only annual standard for all service members.


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2013)

From today's G1 Conference...

It's all rumors.  Project FORCE has become the CF standard for MPFS.  Land Force Command has not yet issued its new physical fitness standard.


----------



## Zoomie (25 Apr 2013)

Did the FORCE this morning. PSP staff specifically talked about LF pers. FORCE will be official test - BFT will be a required PO/EO.


----------



## Sf2 (25 Apr 2013)

This FY is a transitory period.  Next year, FORCE is the standard as far as annual testing goes (read PER).

What indv units or commands do for readiness training (independent of mandatory annual testing) remains to be seen.


----------



## Mil2013 (25 Apr 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> From today's G1 Conference...
> 
> It's all rumors.  Project FORCE has become the CF standard for MPFS.  Land Force Command has not yet issued its new physical fitness standard.



That sounds the same as what I heard in the past few days.

I'll just do the FORCE and the BFT as well, I'll be 100% good to go until we get more details.

...It's just gonna improve my 6-pack!


----------



## Zarack21 (23 Jul 2013)

At my old unit, HQ & Sig 5 CMBG, what they did is give us 2 trials, one during the spring, the other will be in the fall.
If the pers pass the TEST force, their Fitness test for the year is passed, if they failed, they had no administrative action taken for the 2 tries, but had to either do a 13km in the fall/winter or a CF EXPRESS.

I did it in the spring, and i believe no one actually failed it.


----------



## FutureSight (26 Jul 2013)

I did the FORCE test last week and there was only 2 people who failed it. One due to a previous injury (Failed by literally a second on one event) and the other was how we say 'not very fit'.

For the LF the BFT should still be the minimum standard in addition to the new FORCE test. I would imagine a variation will be released in the next year or two. Watch and shoot...


----------

